# Found this place today



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

There's a guy near ocean view I was told has a sawmill, tracked down his number and paid a visit today. He had one stickered pallet of bland koa and a couple million bd' of everything else. Bought a mango board 10'x16"x2", will likely go back and buy the Hawaiian grown black walnut.

Reactions: Like 5 | EyeCandy! 1 | Great Post 1 | Way Cool 7 | +Karma 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

@Tom Smart new place


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

See, I am the only one up (lol). That place is a candy store and great find. That mango slab has nice “flame pattern” up the middle! A piece of that pie with that pattern would look real nice as a guitar body blank!





^That section is probably too narrow for a guitar body. The 16” is at the bottom end?

Reactions: EyeCandy! 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice! Far from you? That mango will really look great with your boat shine applied.

Hawaiian grown black walnut? Must be an invasive species there. Does it come with its own squirrels?

Ya gotta love the way the support for that overhead cover is constructed. But it sure looks like it could become a huge sail in a wind. He needs some tie downs.

The Bobcat adds perspective to the size of his inventory.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Hugo (Mar 28, 2021)

Holy macaroni. What a find!


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Mar 28, 2021)

Nice spot. It would take me 2 hours to ever get to the wood just looking at his build and the view. Btw what width is his mill? Some of those slabs are pretty wide...


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2021)

I agree with Tom -the construction -WOW. definitely looks highly engineered.
That walnut looks very figured.

Reactions: Agree 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 28, 2021)

What a cool operation.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2021)

Don, you think he has any oddities I could add to the wood collection?


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2021)

Bonanza! Wish shipping wasn’t so catastrophically high! Congrats on the locate! Chuck


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2021)

Nature Man said:


> Bonanza! Wish shipping wasn’t so catastrophically high! Congrats on the locate! Chuck


Just think, USPS flat rate shipping. It might take a few weeks (months) but cheaper than UPS from there...


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

I forgot to mention the pic of the building was bldg1, the pic of the wood in the building was bldg 2 and they were massive. When I said a couple million bd' it's only because I could not fathom the actual amount of wood and lumber.

3 saw mills of various sizes, about 2 hour drive to get there so the other side of the world. All the posts of bldg are ohia and it was well made. We get hurricanes and he has been there for years.

Best part, when I got home and showed maya the pics she said "you should have bought a lot more wood, go back tomorrow" I have the best wife ever.

She also ordered this for me. 

For the first time ever I wish my moat was a little smaller. Come of slow boat!

Reactions: Like 3 | Way Cool 6 | +Karma 1 | Sincere 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2021)

You will love that saw- I have same with regular brake

Reactions: Thank You! 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> She also ordered this for me.


Wait a minute! Did she pick that out all by herself or were you grabbing her hand and forcing it down on the “buy” button.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> about 2 hour drive to get there so the other side of the world


So over the mountain close to Hilo on the green side of your island?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Wait a minute! Did she pick that out all by herself or were you grabbing her hand and forcing it down on the “buy” button.


No, I picked it out said "babe I need this saw" she ordered it. I first asked for the powermatic and showed her the price of it she said way to much, then I showed her that one and she said "much better" I thought we went over having a Jewish wife weeks ago...

Here is a map to the treasure, x Mark's da' spot.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> So over the mountain close to Hilo on the green side of your island?


No brah, close da' no clothes black sand beach. Watch out da' pakalolo farmers.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> No brah, close da' no clothes black sand beach. Watch out da' pakalolo farmers.


How do you know where dat Beach is. No pakalolo for me brah


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> How do you know where dat Beach is. No pakalolo for me brah


When I was stationed at Schofield two buddies and I took a little vacation to the Big Island. We went exploring and at a little country store the nice lady told us about a beach. It's a bit of a hike but as we hiked in, here comes a guy and two girls, hiking out, wearing nothing but sandals, sunglasses and visors. They cheerfully said hi, told us the beach was awesome, and headed back up the trail. I think the three of us just stood there and stared. That was 1977 I think.

Reactions: Like 1 | Thank You! 1 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 3


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> That was 1977 I think


And I was freezing my butt off in Germany then. No tanks at Schofield.


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I thought we went over having a Jewish wife weeks ago...


You did. That’s why I was sure you held a paddle to her head.

Good strategy starting high with the Grizzly being the intended goal. If you had started there you would now have a 10” Rikon bench top coming.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> You did. That’s why I was sure you held a paddle to her head.
> 
> Good strategy starting high with the Grizzly being the intended goal. If you had started there would would now have a 10” Rikon bench top coming.


I'm a real Paniolo!


----------



## Nature Man (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> No, I picked it out said "babe I need this saw" she ordered it. I first asked for the powermatic and showed her the price of it she said way to much, then I showed her that one and she said "much better" I thought we went over having a Jewish wife weeks ago...
> 
> Here is a map to the treasure, x Mark's da' spot.
> 
> View attachment 206136


That's like in the middle of nowhere, almost, if I recall! Congrats on the new saw! Chuck

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I'm a real Paniolo!


Yee Ha!


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 28, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> You did. That’s why I was sure you held a paddle to her head.
> 
> Good strategy starting high with the Grizzly being the intended goal. If you had started there you would now have a 10” Rikon bench top coming.


10" would probably be closer to what the big guy could handle..

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

Mr. Peet said:


> Just think, USPS flat rate shipping. It might take a few weeks (months) but cheaper than UPS from there...


So, I found this out many years ago as I was trying to ship from the mainland (NY) to Hawaii or vice versa for have wood slabs under 150 pounds. I have not checked now if this still holds true, but UPS shipping rates differed in cost from those 2 states from point of origin. It was cheaper to ship from Hawaii to NY versus NY to Hawaii! Still though shipping from the mainland to Hawaii or vice versa is so damn expensive that the rates are close from shipping from the US to Canada.

Yes, thank goodness for the USPS flat rate boxes even though you are limited to physical size of their boxes. Let me give you an example for reference. I bought a bowl blank from Hawaii and the cost to ship priority mail to NY was $ 60! I got a little creative and ask the vendor to trim off the one end, so I can fit it to a large flat rate box (12” x 12” x 6” deep). Thank goodness they were willing to do that. I told them, it could be 6-1/2” deep and if it will close and even it has a little protrusion- the post office will take it and it will ship (I verified this multiple times with post office supervisors). That transaction saved me $ 40 of shipping which I could use to buy more wood

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> And I was freezing my butt off in Germany then. No tanks at Schofield.


I hear you. I was always thankful I wasn't sent to Korea or Germany. You're correct, no armor in the 25th. We did have the 3/4 Cav. My dump trucks still had bullet holes in them from Vietnam (I was in the 65th Engrs).

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> I was always thankful I wasn't sent to Korea or Germany


Almost 10 years in Germany, Korea just TDY once.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2021)

Thank you for serving, I thank all those who did so.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

I forgot to add the picture of the small mango stump bowl blank purchased there.

Notice the correct lighter @Barb

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 4 | Funny 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

OMG- that block is gorgeous. What is the size? My goodness, I can see huge calabash out of that (core it to get the siblings).


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Arn213 said:


> OMG- that block is gorgeous. What is the size? My goodness, I can see huge calabash out of that (core it to get the siblings).


If only I had a set of coring tools, oh wait....

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

That block and I know it is rough sawn- but I can tell that it has broken block mottle figuring and it appears to be quartered. You must have hurt a “Hawaiian” something moving that thing.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Tom Smart (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> If only I had a set of coring tools, oh wait....
> 
> View attachment 206170


Your McNaughton seems to be collecting the proverbial (saw)dust.


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2021)

Tom Smart said:


> Almost 10 years in Germany, Korea just TDY once.


You guys were either roasting or freezing. All we had to do was dodge the centipedes.

And Don, if you happen to have some small left over pieces of mango with some character I know a reel seat spacer that would love to be made from it.


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

Cleaned it up with a belt sander... now that doesn't suck!

Reactions: EyeCandy! 7 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

I hate to break it to you, but you need a a bandsaw with more than 12” cutting capacity if you want to properly re-saw that to many billets ...........I am giving you an excuse to upgrade it while Maya is in a good buying mood


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

I bought a 20" husqvarna rancher yesterday, that will at least make it manageable for the new saw

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> And Don, if you happen to have some small left over pieces of mango with some character I know a reel seat spacer that would love to be made from it.


I think Doug wants a sliver out of this piece- @DLJeffs, ask the stoopid Islander for a mango burl instead for a reel seat spacer.........”kick it up a notch”. This one Jeff:




__





Mango burl


A friend found a huge mango burl last month and turned a couple bowls already that looked amazing. He gave me a small chunk to see what I can do with it. If only it were bigger... :whatever:



woodbarter.com


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

I dont know what kind of kinky things you guys are into where you want to put something in your "seat" to space it out but I'll have no hand in supporting that tomfoolery.

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 28, 2021)

You and your dirty Hawaiian mind- you just had to take it there stoopid Islander.


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I dont know what kind of kinky things you guys are into where you want to put something in your "seat" to space it out but I'll have no hand in supporting that tomfoolery.


Yes, fishing itself can be 'tomfoolery', not an easy thing to handle. The one place you seat your hands to rest...


----------



## Gdurfey (Mar 28, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I bought a 20" husqvarna rancher yesterday, that will at least make it manageable for the new saw


Love mine. Had it about a year now. Right size for me!


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 28, 2021)

Tomfoolery!! Tomfoolery!!?? This is serious stuff. Send me a nice little chunk of mango or I'm pulling the drain plugs on Maui.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 28, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Tomfoolery!! Tomfoolery!!?? This is serious stuff. Send me a nice little chunk of mango or I'm pulling the drain plugs on Maui.


Brah, that was 2 islands ago.

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 29, 2021)

Maui sank? Dang, I know I should read the news more often. I still get a piece of mango though, right?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

DLJeffs said:


> Maui sank? Dang, I know I should read the news more often. I still get a piece of mango though, right?


Yeah, it's in the mail...

Reactions: Funny 1 | +Karma 1


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 29, 2021)

Havent been there in years but used to stop at a mill yard near Parker Ranch Hqtrs and the other was a retail business mauka just past Kona airport. They still there?


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> Havent been there in years but used to stop at a mill yard near Parker Ranch Hqtrs and the other was a retail business mauka just past Kona airport. They still there?


It is still there, it's the place @Tom Smart is always talking about. Kamuela hardwoods but I haven't found anything there that would blow my hair back.


----------



## Jonkou (Mar 29, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is still there, it's the place @Tom Smart is always talking about. Kamuela hardwoods but I haven't found anything there that would blow my hair back.


Another mill yard was in the industrial area on the road to the port in Hilo. Spent lots of time at PTA in the mid 90s to 01, was turning lots then too and in free time would go hunting wood... got lots from Dan De Luz too, RIP. Brought it back to Oahu on the barge with our gear out of Kawaihae Pier.

The good stuff is out there, just gotta find it. Happy hunting.


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 29, 2021)

Jonkou said:


> got lots from Dan De Luz too, RIP.


^I have a couple of his bowls of the late Dan De Luz that I picked up from HI a couple of decades ago- rip Dan. I believe him and Chris Allen have a site which sold raw lumber and finished goods.


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 29, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> It is still there, it's the place @Tom Smart is always talking about. Kamuela hardwoods but I haven't found anything there that would blow my hair back.


Don, do you ever see curly monkeypod lumber. I saw a table in Maui at a restaurant made with a curly monkeypod slab that was HUGE. If so, I'll buy a couple of LFRGB of pieces. You could probably sell a bunch of it here. That is hard to find on the mainland.


----------



## Arn213 (Mar 29, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Don, do you ever see curly monkeypod lumber. I saw a table in Maui at a restaurant made with a curly monkeypod slab that was HUGE. If so, I'll buy a couple of LFRGB of pieces. You could probably sell a bunch of it here. That is hard to find on the mainland.


Larry- they mill a lot of Monkey pod in Hawaii outside of curly koa and mango. It’s popular and they (loggers and vendors) seem to have a lot of inventory on that in slab form. Most Monkey Pod will typically have ribbon figuring, just like the broad, shimmering, sparkling bands that are found on Cuban mahogany.

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

FranklinWorkshops said:


> Don, do you ever see curly monkeypod lumber. I saw a table in Maui at a restaurant made with a curly monkeypod slab that was HUGE. If so, I'll buy a couple of LFRGB of pieces. You could probably sell a bunch of it here. That is hard to find on the mainland.


Most of what he has is monkey pod and mango. Made a table from it in maui.

Since the slabs are usually large I'm going to need to wait until I have a need for monkey pod before I buy a big slab to sell some frb of it. Unless the frb is really expensive

Reactions: Like 2 | EyeCandy! 3 | Way Cool 2


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 29, 2021)

Pretty wood. Just keep us in mind if something good comes up. A slab could probably make you a lot of money when cut into LFRGB sizes of 23.75 x 11.75 x 3 thickness.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> I haven't found anything there that would blow my hair back.



What hair?

Reactions: Funny 4 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

"Oooo, snakewood that's about to crack!"

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Eric Rorabaugh (Mar 29, 2021)

OMG!!!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> "Oooo, snakewood that's about to crack!"
> 
> View attachment 206251



I saw snakewood and it blew my hair back....

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## DLJeffs (Mar 29, 2021)

Hair or no hair, I still would really like a nice little piece of mango. And it doesn't matter one whit to me what you're planting in those pots. Mums the word. Nudge nudge.


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 29, 2021)




----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 29, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


>


Who wore it better?

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 30, 2021)

I'm sittin' back, sipping me some Cafe Bustelo, enjoying this conversation, jes thinking (actually, conniving) how I could get outta the office and go visit my wood place - which ain't all that far from my fly fishing shop place either!


----------



## gman2431 (Mar 30, 2021)

ripjack13 said:


> What hair?View attachment 206246


Pure gold!!!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 30, 2021)

gman2431 said:


> Pure gold!!!

Reactions: Funny 2 | Informative 1


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> I'm sittin' back, sipping me some Cafe Bustelo, enjoying this conversation, jes thinking (actually, conniving) how I could get outta the office and go visit my wood place - which ain't all that far from my fly fishing shop place either!


Do you ever feel like Buridan's ass?


----------



## Mike Hill (Mar 30, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Do you ever feel like Buridan's ass?


Now, that is funny! I probably do resemble that remark more than I might like to confess! Paradoxes abound!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 30, 2021)

Don Ratcliff said:


> Who wore it better?
> 
> View attachment 206260
> 
> View attachment 206261


Me obviously....

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Don Ratcliff (Mar 30, 2021)

Mike Hill said:


> Now, that is funny! I probably do resemble that remark more than I might like to confess! Paradoxes abound!


It does kind of bring home the saying "both literally and figuratively"

Reactions: Funny 1


----------

